# why do dogs have sensitive stomachs



## dogclass (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi,
Just wondering why dogs have sensitive stomachs? A lot of people have to slowly introduce new brands of kibble, else their dog gets sick. Mine pukes if he gets too much of a new treat.

Why is that? Is it because commercial dog kibble and treats have things that they're not physiology built to handle, so they need time to adjust? And how exactly are they adjusting? Is there new bacteria that grows in their gut to digest the new types of grain being introduced? Do dog stomachs "taste" what's in it and just has to get used to new tastes? What exactly is happening/changing?

Also, have people had much luck in getting their dog to develop and "iron stomach" by feeding different types of food? Or is this bad practice?


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

I wonder this all the time. They can eat poop and dirt and rodents and gosh knows what else, but switch their food too fast and they get sick. Strange!


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Hmmmm, I'd always thought the weak stomach was kind of a "built it" mechanism that helps when they've eaten something dangerous. I'm only partly serious, of course.  It doesn't work with everything, but if our dogs eat too much grass, it comes right back up, or if they eat a really gross bug or something....

As for food, I know if the food very different, in the percentage of protein vs. carbs, etc, it can really affect some, but not all, dogs. If a dog is used to a food that has more fillers, and then is switched to a high protein food, it can be hard on them. OR, vice versa, going from a high protein, to a high carb food.

Also, lots of times, when switching foods people might not read the amount recommended, and over feed, which can cause stomach issues, too. For instance, if you're feeding a food with more fillers, you'll probably need a higher quantity, than if you're feeding a more dense food. If you don't adjust the amount, yikes!


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

The sensitive stomach is related to their ability to eat nearly anything:
1. Their stomach acid is stronger than ours, so they can digest rotted food more easily. I think they can deal with e. coli poisoning that will kill us... not positive.
2. In addition, domestic dogs thrive easily on a consistent diet (rather than the varied diet we require), because they have a greater variety of internal flora. As they change diet, the mix of flora changes to accommodate... this is why switching food is a gradual process. 
3. I don't know why going from medium protein to richer protein causes longer term problems... Some dogs take longer than two weeks to make the switch, if ever. Maybe it is a different set of bacteria ... ?

My dog is one of those that doesn't seem to adjust to richer protein. However, he has developed a somewhat iron stomach, because he gets a wider range of things that he eats. But, I don't recommend the practice, because he is part Lab, and they tend to be part goat... eating grass, wood, brick, rocks, grasshoppers ... for a more complete food list... see Tasmanian Devil


----------



## Toabster (Nov 16, 2010)

Also to add to the conversation, our experience has been that Max has gotten less sensitive as he gets older.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Both of our dogs have very sensitive stomachs. If they find some garbage when we're out or if we change their food too quickly they get DAYS of diarrhea. 

Both of my dogs are also MDR1 mu/mu, which means they have a gene that makes it difficult for them to metabolize certain medications. The breeder that owns Toby's (the rough collie) dam thinks that may have something to do with their ability to digest some foods. I don't know if that is the case, but I think it could be a possibility.


----------



## DougGeneration (Apr 28, 2011)

I think it does have something to do with the additives/preservatives/whatnot added to the new commercial dog foods out there that dogs do need time to adjust. But not all dogs have sensitive stomachs though.


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

If we ate the same exact things for a period of months or years & then quickly switched to another food source we would get sick tummies too!


----------



## palmtree77 (Apr 5, 2011)

My dogs have had stomach upset from "people" food, but I never have to transition with dog food. They go cold turkey to a new brand and never skip a beat.


----------

